# http://www.medicalbillingandcoding.org/



## medcoder9 (Dec 6, 2010)

Someone emailed me saying she is the owner of this site: http://www.medicalbillingandcoding.org/. She said she want me to write for her site. Is this legit? I won't be surprised if some of you received same email.

Just want to make sure this is legit. And how you get paid? If someone knows.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 7, 2010)

It looks like the website has valid advertisers . . . if she's interested in your writing for them, and that's an opportunity you'd like to pursue, ask to speak on the phone with her.  Discuss the expectations, ask about her business and how she got started.  That may not mean much, but hopefully you can draw out whether this is a valid business or not.


----------



## medcoder9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I already delete the email. She gave no phone number. And when I click contact us in their website, there is no number or address or email address given just you filling up a message window. So odd. Plus the email is in my spam inbox. I actually was gonna reply but her email is something like dh@chasingunicorn.com - I mean really? I even googled if there is a chasingunicorn.com site. I think there is but it is a completely different one.


----------

